# Back in the game with a new tank!



## 5-O Cummins (Sep 4, 2008)

Well first off, glad to be here. I can see in just a short time that this site has an endless amount of great information.

I grew up with all kinds of tank setups, and it has always been an interest of mine. I got out of the game for a while and just recently got myself another tank. Just didn't have time and I don't know what happened but I got the fish itch again, and now you might as well stick a fork in me because I'm done. :fish:

My new setup is small but it's all I could afford right now and for the space alloted. The tank is a Oceanic 45g Hex with a cherry stand. The filter setup is a Rena Filstar 3x. The tank came with all necessary equipment, rocks, substrate, artificial plants, a couple starter fish, + more. Tell me what you think, I got the whole setup including everything for $180 :dancing: .

I'm in the process of getting a few more accessories, ie..heater, air pump, and anything else I can think of. The tank has been up and running for a few weeks now and I have 5 cichlids, and a couple other small fish I need to trade to the store. I don't know all the names of the cichlids but they are the pretty common ones for now, Livingston, kenii(sp?), yellow lab, and a couple I'm not sure of. My dad told me he has a friend that has some hard to get cichlids, so I'm going to let the tank run a couple more weeks and go check them out.

Sorry for being so wordy, let me know what you guys think of my setup and and maybe some things I need to do or know, because I know I've forgot a lot after all these years. Thanks


----------



## 5-O Cummins (Sep 4, 2008)

Just went and bought a Rena 200 air pump and ordered a Rena 150 Heater. I think I should be good for now, the tank is coming together nicely, but any suggestions or comments are welcome. :thumb:


----------



## 5-O Cummins (Sep 4, 2008)

Here's a pic, what do you think


----------



## MalawiLover (Sep 12, 2006)

Nice Tank.

You are going to need to get some real ID's on those fish as both the kenyi and the livingstoni are completely unsuitable for that size tank. The hex tanks don't work very well with cichlids. Floor space is all that matters for most species and any height is basically wasted space.

There are cichlids that will work, but you have to go off of you footprint, not the volume.


----------



## 5-O Cummins (Sep 4, 2008)

MalawiLover said:


> Nice Tank.
> 
> You are going to need to get some real ID's on those fish as both the kenyi and the livingstoni are completely unsuitable for that size tank. The hex tanks don't work very well with cichlids. Floor space is all that matters for most species and any height is basically wasted space.
> 
> There are cichlids that will work, but you have to go off of you footprint, not the volume.


So what cichlids do you think would work the best with my setup?


----------



## alicem (Jul 26, 2007)

Hex's are hard to aquascape. I think yours looks pretty nice.
The price sounds good, for buying new.
I don't think you should add more cichids to it tho...
Now comes the questions:

What are the dimensions of the aquarium?


> I have 5 cichlids, and a couple other small fish I need to trade to the store. I don't know all the names of the cichlids but they are the pretty common ones for now, Livingston, kenii(sp?), yellow lab, and a couple I'm not sure of.


Are you trading all these fish back in to the lfs? Were they used to cycle your aquarium?
From what I have read, the Kenyi will be a problem.
Have you done ammonia, nitrite, or nitrate tests to your water?
How are those numbers comming along?



> My dad told me he has a friend that has some hard to get cichlids, so I'm going to let the tank run a couple more weeks and go check them out.


Yes, it would be nice to know in advance what cichlids he has so you could prepare for them.
You do not want get into an embarrasing postion and feel like you _have to _take/buy what he has.
You don't want to insult him in, especially front of your Dad, either...


----------



## 5-O Cummins (Sep 4, 2008)

alicem said:


> Hex's are hard to aquascape. I think yours looks pretty nice.
> The price sounds good, for buying new.
> I don't think you should add more cichids to it tho...
> Now comes the questions:
> ...


Thanks, Yeah this is my first hex. I got it due to the space available in my house.

I wont be trading the cichlids back in, just the fish that came with the tank deal, and yes I used those starter fish to cycle the tank. The kenyi seems to be doing fine, but I'll have to wait and see I guess.

I have done all water test myself as well as brought it to my local store, all was A ok, within range.

And good idea, I'll have my dad call the guy and see what he has so I can be ready. Thanks


----------



## fishwolfe (Mar 27, 2005)

everyone here fears/hates/loathes the kenyi.i personally love mine.but your tank will only have one fish if you keep it. it is to small for the kenyi long term.i would check out the smaller tangs or maybe some dwarf mbuna.


----------



## 5-O Cummins (Sep 4, 2008)

Forgot to add the dimensions, not sure how to on a hex but all the way around is

W10x20x10 front and same with rear

H21''

and from left to right with the hex in consideration, corners are approx 32'' across


----------



## MalawiLover (Sep 12, 2006)

What is the measurement front to back?


----------



## 5-O Cummins (Sep 4, 2008)

MalawiLover said:


> What is the measurement front to back?


Approx 18.5''


----------



## MalawiLover (Sep 12, 2006)

OK, so if the tank had a regular foot print you would have roughly a 30ish by 19ish wich would put your usable floor space on par with about a 29g tank. But with the hex design you lose some of that space by cutting off the corners. In terms of cichlids this tank might be really great for something like a pair of angelfish with a nice group of dithers like hatchet fish, or harlequin rasboras.

Or you could probably get away with a small group of yellow labs and pair of a julidochromis species or some shell dwellers.

There just won't be enough run away space for most of the mbuna and haps need open swimming space (linear).

I do not know much about central or south american species, there may be some well suited to your tank.


----------



## 5-O Cummins (Sep 4, 2008)

Ok well thanks for your help. I'll have to do a little more research in reference to my tank space and appropriate fish.


----------



## alicem (Jul 26, 2007)

Hex are a little hard to work with, but yours does look nice.
Best of luck to you, 
:thumb: 
Alicem


----------



## MalawiLover (Sep 12, 2006)

I didn't mean to rain on your parade. I always try to stear people in the right direction as early as possible in the life of their tank to save them time, money and frustration.

The tank is quite lovely and aquascaped really well. With some good research this could be a really great tank.


----------



## 5-O Cummins (Sep 4, 2008)

MalawiLover said:


> I didn't mean to rain on your parade. I always try to stear people in the right direction as early as possible in the life of their tank to save them time, money and frustration.
> 
> The tank is quite lovely and aquascaped really well. With some good research this could be a really great tank.


Yeah no problem, Thanks for the advice and info. I'll see what fish will do well and I was also thinking of landscaping upward a bit with some texas holey rock or something similar. Like I said before this is my first hex, so it's a whole new learning process for me as far as the setup and all that comes with. I think it will al turn out fine and I will keep updated pictures to show the progress.


----------

